# Ergo and 2 month old



## AnArtistMama (Jul 7, 2008)

I just got the Ergo and LOVE it.








I have a big 14lb 2 month old with strong head control.

Can I wear him without the infant insert?
His head is fine ( there is support high enough just in case), but I wonder about his legs being spread out around my waist.
Is it ok for his legs to be in that position so young?


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

His legs won't be long enough for another month or two. You can skip the infant insert if you don't really need it any more but get creative. Sit him on one or both feet. Or put just one foot out and see where he puts the other foot - in front or next to or under him. Or you can try sitting him sideways as shown in the Ergo Infant insert DVD but without the infant insert.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I also think he needs to be older, he is still pretty small. I'd stick with the insert for another 6 weeks or so I think.

That said, I'm sure you can tell if what you are doing is safe, and comfortable for your baby, so go with what your instincts say.


----------



## AnArtistMama (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, I will wait another month, and try it again.
I'll stick with my Bjorn until he's old enough for the Ergo.


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

He can be in it w/out the insert - Just froggy up the legs instead of having them out.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

All babies are different, but I used mine without the infant insert (with my dd legs out) starting when she was 2.5 months. She seemed very comfortable and would usually fall asleep pretty fast. All you can do is try. If it wont work for you yet you could froggy his legs or have one leg in, one out.


----------

